# new square badge, what gun to get



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

just got hired and finished my guard card and signed up for pistol permit classes. needs to be a 9mm or larger. looking to keep it under $600. would prefer hammer fired, single and double action, and i am a lefty. ive shot guns before. looking for a mid sized pistol.

i live in ct and thanks to new laws we are limited to a 10 round max capacity magazine.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

Cz85


----------



## Scorpion8 (Jan 29, 2011)

Sig P-2022.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

Online, the HK P2000 DA/SA can be found for $620-$630 now. The prices have been reduced.

Totally ambi, even with the slide release.

I just got one for a carry gun, and the P2000sk as well


----------



## Smitty79 (Oct 19, 2012)

CZ P-09. Very similar to the Sig 2022 but gets better reviews.

I own and 85 and have shot a P-09. For duty, I'd get the P-09. The P-09 has a poly lower, replaceable back straps, 1913 rail for a light (You are planning on having a light, right?)

One of the real beauties of the P-09, is that it comes with the parts to set up as either a safety or decocker gun.

If you haven't guessed, I'm a CZ fan boy. I have 3 and want at least 3 more some time.


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

Beretta PX4 compact fits the bill.


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

denner said:


> Beretta PX4 compact fits the bill.


Yes, it is a nice gun too. I just got one of those as well. Slide release is ambi, and the mag release can be reversed


----------



## slayer61 (Aug 4, 2014)

2nd hand 229 in 40 S&W


----------



## cobra6 (Apr 1, 2014)

I carry 2, the HK P2000SK 9mm & the Ruger LCS 9mm the HK in 10+1 and the LCS 7+1 always carry a spare mag.


----------



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

update, my new employer needs me to carry a 40 s&w or larger. with state guidelines i can not have over a 10 round magazine, i need it to be ambidextrous on the safety and mag release. it will be canceled firearm. i would prefer to have a da/sa, but will settle on a stikefire. i dont want to break the bank so i would like to keep it under the $600.

i like the beretta px4 storm(full size)40s&w and the springfield xd 45 with thumb safety.


----------



## Goldwing (Nov 5, 2014)

denner said:


> Beretta PX4 compact fits the bill.


....and save the box for Kent777!:smt022

GW


----------



## denner (Jun 3, 2011)

goldwing said:


> ....and save the box for Kent777!:smt022
> 
> GW


Great idea but kent777 bought the "DESTROYED" Beretta box contaning a PX4 subcompact collectors pistol.


----------



## shaolin (Dec 31, 2012)

Hard to go wrong with a Glock 23 if you want striker fire but I would rather have a 2nd hand Sig P229 you can get one for under $600 from CDNN and mailed to your FFL Dealer in CT. I would check to see if you get the First Responder Discount from the various agencies. I get my Glock for $425 here in GA and S&W M&P with 3 mags and night sights for $470 and Beretta PX4 for $500 or less.


----------



## westy39 (Jun 29, 2014)

Sooo why not a Glock? I carried a G20 (10 mm) for a few years then our Department went to the G22 (40 Cal) I liked the 40 cal best and after over 22 years of service I retired and my duty Glock went with me, (Thanks to my Police Association). I will say Glock is the most ugly gun made but dam it will shoot everything I feed it. Just my thoughts from the Big Sky Country.


----------



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

never said anything against the glock.


----------



## Philco (Apr 17, 2012)

I will echo what a few others have already posted, check out the CZ line of pistols. They have some great options and most of their pistols are available with the 10 round mags if you're in a restricted area. They'll also accept larger capacity mags if you ever move to a less restrictive area. 
The good news is for $600 you've got a lot of good quality options to choose from. I'd encourage you to rent some pistols at the gun range if possible and see what fits you best. Good luck in your search.


----------



## PT111Pro (Nov 15, 2014)

My suggestion:
EAA 999048 Witness Polymer 12+1 40S&W 4.5" with the CA Magazines.
https://www.budsgunshop.com/catalog/product_info.php/products_id/411550715 
A marvelous gun, reliable, accurate, polymer frame and therefore not heavy to carry, and the best part of it? $341.00 That is not breaking the bank at all. The gun itself is worth every dime and is fun to shoot.
Opinion off.


----------



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

@philco-- a friend is going to take me to the range and do some shooting. he had quite the arsenal of fire arms.


----------



## jma20a (Mar 10, 2015)

i went to the range and shot a few handguns. i shot the beretta px4 storm 40, xdm 3.8 compact .45, glock 21, and the m&p .45. i put 6 mags though each(wasn't cheep)

out of those i like both the px4, and the xdm 3.8. what are your thoughts on these two hand guns? 

i am finally taking my certification class this weekend, i have all the paper work done. soonest i can turn it in at the local PD is tuesday, from there its up to an 8 week proses. after that i get a temp permit and have 30 days to go to the nearest state police department and get my full permit.


----------

